# No more gas guzzler... going Clubman



## clubboy (Jul 18, 2008)

pilotman said:


> i'm no rat but this guy should be reported.
> 
> uncool personal attacks, and his comments don't offer anything useful to the conversation.
> 
> ...


No need to report him. The personal attacks don't phase me one bit. Plus, he's the one making a fool of himself. That's punishment enough. :thumbup: Anyway, I think perhaps he's just bitter that his teachers forgot to teach him tact and showing respect for elders.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Let's get back on track here. I called a local Coop dealer. Was told 16 weeks wait on an ordered Mini. Around Dec for a ClubMan. Don't ya hate to wait?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

WHITEX said:


> Let's get back on track here. I called a local Coop dealer. Was told 16 weeks wait on an ordered Mini. Around Dec for a ClubMan. Don't ya hate to wait?


Try calling around some dealers might better available allocation. We were quoted half that wait.


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

On the interest list for the Dooper!!
I sat in a Clubman. Interesting little bugger. It was chocolate brown on brown though, about 33K and not even an S. Ouch.


----------



## clubboy (Jul 18, 2008)

WHITEX said:


> Let's get back on track here. I called a local Coop dealer. Was told 16 weeks wait on an ordered Mini. Around Dec for a ClubMan. Don't ya hate to wait?


I don't mind waiting for something I want. I could buy an 08, but unless it's an AMAZING deal, it's not worth it. I've heard the ole "wait for the year after introduction" and figure an 09 is the better way to go. Also, built means I save some money by getting only the options I want.

That said, the gov will give me $1000 for the 08, but the rebate program is scraped for 09. But I don't want the sports package and added a lot more options for $1000 less, so they end up costing me about the same, but built to my specifications. If the 08 that's on the floor doesn't sell, they might offer me a deal as we spoke about that car. Will play it by ear, but I doubt I'll be swayed.

I plan on owning the car for a looong time, so better to wait a few months, get the car I want the way I want it and be happy it has everything I want and nothing I don't want. Also, my guy said order early Sept for late Oct delivery. But I doubt he REALLY knows. If he wanted to sell me the car they HAD then he ought to have said a longer wait time.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Try calling around some dealers might better available allocation. We were quoted half that wait.


Thanks. I'm shopping. If I do buy....an 08 on the lot is not out of the question. My gut feeling is a Coop S with a few options in the $25K area.


----------



## clubboy (Jul 18, 2008)

WHITEX said:


> Thanks. I'm shopping. If I do buy....an 08 on the lot is not out of the question. My gut feeling is a Coop S with a few options in the $25K area.


Speaking of options, I decided to opt for the Bi-xenon. I did some reading and I didn't realize how long they last. Has anyone had any experience or knows if they're easy to replace yourself?

Other options I'm thinking about... (Canadian packages, and packages might change for 09)

Comfort Package:
Sunroof
Heated seats (a must!)

Convenience Package:
Multi-Function Steering Wheel w/Cruise Control
Auto Dimming Interior Mirror
Rain Sensor 
Auto Headlamps

Additional:
Comfort Access
Bi-Xenon Headlights
Media Connect (Bluetooth wireless and USB audio integration)

Is Automatic Climate Control worth it? Does it tell you the outside temperature?

Also curious about the Luggage Compartment Package, Flat Loading Floor. Not sure what these allow you to do.

Interested to know if anyone thinks any of the trim options are worth it. Chrome Line, Piano, Fluid silver...


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

clubboy said:


> Interested to know if anyone thinks any of the trim options are worth it. Chrome Line, Piano, Fluid silver...


Any option that you like or want is worth it.


----------



## clubboy (Jul 18, 2008)

WHITEX said:


> Any option that you like or want is worth it.


I guess on paper I can't be totally sure, as I've never had these kinds of options before. I'm sure in the end whatever I pay for will be worth it. I'd just like to hear from people on what they like and why they chose certain options, or options that came on their car that they could do without or perhaps even regret having on their car.

I hear some people regret getting comfort access, but it sounds pretty cool to me!

Also, some options I can find good explanations on, like the luggage compartment package. Also wondering if the auto climate control is any more functional than without (and if it tells you the outside temp like in my Caddie, which I check often enough).


----------

